# thoughts on the Kinlin 380



## VanillaGorila (May 14, 2010)

I did a search on here and a google search and I can't seem to find any reviews on the Kinlin 380 rims. Now that they've been out for a while has anybody used them and can give me a good review of them on here?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

I have had good feedback with them. They are light for their depth and very strong/stiff. The only thing I do not like is that the brake track is machined to the edge of the rim which gives the rim a sharp edge that can slice tubes during tire installation. Surprisingly, I do not have any feedback with complaints about the edge of the braking track, so maybe I just cannot install tires well.


----------



## VanillaGorila (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Any thoughts on if you're able to go down a little in spoke count due to the rim being so stiff?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

VanillaGorila said:


> Thanks for the info. Any thoughts on if you're able to go down a little in spoke count due to the rim being so stiff?


You should be able to go down in spoke count. If you would go with 24f/28r with XR-270 rims, 20f/24r will be fine.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

llrules00 said:


> while on the topic of spoke count, whats a recommended spoke count for a 150lb rider on kinlin xr-300 rims with sapim cx spokes?


It depends how you will use the wheels. Also, what hubs are you planning on using? I do not think they have a 16 hole hub, so it would probably be 20f/24r or 20f/20r.

EDIT:
I was thinking XR-380. XR-300 is available in 16h. 16f/20r should be okay, but I would only do that if they will be used for time trials and would use 20f/24r for most conditions with a 150lb rider.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

valleycyclist said:


> I have had good feedback with them. They are light for their depth and very strong/stiff. The only thing I do not like is that the brake track is machined to the edge of the rim which gives the rim a sharp edge that can slice tubes during tire installation. Surprisingly, I do not have any feedback with complaints about the edge of the braking track, so maybe I just cannot install tires well.


I'm currently running a set of Kinlin XR-380's that Philip at valleycyclist built up for me with White Industry H2/H3's & DB-14s all around. Haven't had any issues with the sharp edge of the brake track. 
The rims are 38mm deep / 20mm wide and have a shiny-er gloss finish than other flat black rims I'm accustomed to. Front wheel is 761 grams, rear 956 grams. Total weight = 1717grams. 
In these pics I'm running 25c Conti 4000's. I really like these rims on my usual 25mi out & back, mostly flat with rolling hills. I'm 195 and 20/24 works fine for me... Straight and true after ~ 1K miles. 
Nice and stiff, w/ no rubbing on the pads when I'm up and out of the saddle, plus I'm digging the braking performance over my carbon aeros which are sitting over in the corner. :thumbsup:


----------



## VanillaGorila (May 14, 2010)

WOW! thanks for the pics! man those hubs shine!


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

Now that you build them up with 38mm, if you had a 2nd chance would you build it up the same or go down to 30mm?


----------



## josephjcole (Jun 1, 2009)

I just thought I would add my two cents, although it's hard to say too much about a rim. I had mine built up locally using super-light hubs from bikehubstore.com, cx-rays in the front, and double butted spokes in the back (20/24). They weight 1645grams, which isn't really that bad all things considered. As mentioned above they are quite shiny compared to the rest of my bike. They are stiff though, I'm 180 and have had no noticeable flex what so ever. The bike shop that build them up was impressed with how easily they built up. I'm pleased with them, but haven't had them long enough to offer any insight into durability. So far so good though.
Joe


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

s4one said:


> Now that you build them up with 38mm, if you had a 2nd chance would you build it up the same or go down to 30mm?


Probably would have gone 30mm if an 'all-around' set was the plan. 
My local terrain is fairly flat, so I opted to to go with the 380's aero-advantage now... then add a second <30mm lightweight alum climbing set at some point in the future.


----------

